# Hello from Colorado



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi, 
I've been wanting to bow hunt for a while now and I'm finally getting serious about it. I'm done a lot of browsing and have yet to decide on what I'm buying for my first. 
I'm completely new to the scene and I'd like to know more. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NaturalJon (Sep 13, 2012)

Go try them all. What part of the state? Maybe we could steer you to a pro shop.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Taco seasoning.


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

NaturalJon said:


> Go try them all. What part of the state? Maybe we could steer you to a pro shop.



Yes, shoot as many as you have access to. Welcome to AT.


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in Fort Collins. I guess I need to go try them. Any ideas where I could go try them? I was thinking Cabelas or Bass Pro Shops?


----------



## NaturalJon (Sep 13, 2012)

Go visit Gannett Ridge hunting equipment. It's on north college. They carry several lines and can help you out.


----------



## Cmac2013 (Mar 4, 2013)

Welcome to AT! I'm from Fort Collins too. I bought my bow from Cabelas. Have you tried Jax?


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:to Archery Talk!


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

NaturalJon said:


> Go visit Gannett Ridge hunting equipment. It's on north college. They carry several lines and can help you out.


Going there tomorrow, today I'm heading to Bass Pro. Thanks for the heads up



Cmac2013 said:


> Welcome to AT! I'm from Fort Collins too. I bought my bow from Cabelas. Have you tried Jax?


Haven't tried Jax yet, I read that they have an archery range indoors

Thanks for the welcome.

My other hobbies include rc helis and saltwater fish, starting to venture into rock climbing and quads


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

Checked out the PSE Brute X and Stinger 3G packages, also the Bear Legion Package. You guys might need to help me with the lingo, but.....I liked the after action of the Bear, it was stable. I didn't really feel a noticeable difference between the brute and stinger, besides the nicer things on the brute. I wanted to check out the Red Head Toxik, but ran out of time. Felt really light though. A guy bought a PSE Evo and he let me shoot it, I liked it a lot better than anything I shot today.

Anyways, I shot this with the brute @ 20 yards. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

Went to Rocky Mountain Archery today, staff was super nice and dedicated to their lines (which I like because I like hearing fanboys). Shot the Hoyt Charger, I like it. Minor vibrations, nothing I can't deal with. 

I also went to Gannet Ridge, incredible customer service, excellent salesmen. Shot the PSE Drive and Bowtech Assassin. Yes I realize that these are slightly better than the rest I've been trying. But, why not make the sport enjoyable from the get go? The drive had a really smooth pull. The assassin was crazy fast, says the new guy. I'm seriously considering the Assassin, but I'm about 3 weeks away from making my purchase.

What would you guys rank smooth pull vs. speed and the way it feels in the hand?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Rustynock (Jul 6, 2011)

NaturalJon said:


> Go visit Gannett Ridge hunting equipment. It's on north college. They carry several lines and can help you out.


Agree 100% on these guys. Got my last bow from them


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

Rustynock said:


> Agree 100% on these guys. Got my last bow from them


I think they might've sold me one the Bowtech Assassin. Do you guys think it's too crazy a bow for my first bow?

Also, could you guys help on arrow selection? I read that fatties are better for indoors and lean shafts are better for actually hunting, is this true? I'm searching and trying to learn from the site as much as I can


----------



## NaturalJon (Sep 13, 2012)

It's a perfect beginning bow. As far as arrows go, you should probably just get a standard arrow. Like a gold tip xt hunter or something in that category.


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

NaturalJon said:


> It's a perfect beginning bow. As far as arrows go, you should probably just get a standard arrow. Like a gold tip xt hunter or something in that category.


Thanks, I need to shoot a few more before decision time. Is there a Mathews pro shop around my area?


----------



## NaturalJon (Sep 13, 2012)

Taco_seasoning said:


> Thanks, I need to shoot a few more before decision time. Is there a Mathews pro shop around my area?


Jax has Mathews


----------



## horsetooth (Jul 9, 2012)

NaturalJon said:


> Go try them all. What part of the state? Maybe we could steer you to a pro shop.


Ha! I noticed your location is California East! That is the truth! I reside in Caly east as well.


----------



## horsetooth (Jul 9, 2012)

Taco_seasoning said:


> Went to Rocky Mountain Archery today, staff was super nice and dedicated to their lines (which I like because I like hearing fanboys). Shot the Hoyt Charger, I like it. Minor vibrations, nothing I can't deal with.
> 
> I also went to Gannet Ridge, incredible customer service, excellent salesmen. Shot the PSE Drive and Bowtech Assassin. Yes I realize that these are slightly better than the rest I've been trying. But, why not make the sport enjoyable from the get go? The drive had a really smooth pull. The assassin was crazy fast, says the new guy. I'm seriously considering the Assassin, but I'm about 3 weeks away from making my purchase.
> 
> What would you guys rank smooth pull vs. speed and the way it feels in the hand?


The Hoyt Spyder is very smooth and if you get the Turbo it is very fast!


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

The assassin is a great bow to start with


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

horsetooth said:


> The Hoyt Spyder is very smooth and if you get the Turbo it is very fast!


 I'll try that one next time I'm in there.



sgtdww504 said:


> The assassin is a great bow to start with


Thanks, that's what I'm leaning towards.



NaturalJon said:


> It's a perfect beginning bow. As far as arrows go, you should probably just get a standard arrow. Like a gold tip xt hunter or something in that category.


It's def my #1 so far. Didn't know that about Jax, I'll stop in tomorrow.


----------



## NaturalJon (Sep 13, 2012)

Your service will be the best at Gannet Ridge IMO


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

Went to Jax today, unsure about how I feel about supporting their political agenda, but the Mission Ballistic shot great! Smooth draw cycle, not like the pse drive, but less hump than a brute x. I could feel a tiny bit of vibration, but def not a deal breaker. The price might be though, $500 for bare bow is daunting.

Didn't even want to shoot the Creed for fear of loving it.

So far, in order of what I like: Assassin, Ballistic, Drive, Charger, Brute X.

I'm a big fan of the packages, So that might sway me in the end.


Sam at Gannett Ridge was really awesome to talk to and did a great job at answering all my questions.


----------



## NaturalJon (Sep 13, 2012)

Taco_seasoning said:


> Went to Jax today, unsure about how I feel about supporting their political agenda, but the Mission Ballistic shot great! Smooth draw cycle, not like the pse drive, but less hump than a brute x. I could feel a tiny bit of vibration, but def not a deal breaker. The price might be though, $500 for bare bow is daunting.
> 
> Didn't even want to shoot the Creed for fear of loving it.
> 
> ...


I have stopped shopping there because of that very reason...


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

It sucks that they are the local Mathews dealer, I'd prob buy a Mission if it wasn't from them. Have you gone to the place by Longmont?


----------



## horsetooth (Jul 9, 2012)

NaturalJon said:


> I have stopped shopping there because of that very reason...


I wont buy anymore large ticket items from them for that reason as well, and others. The owner and upper management lack judgement and integrity.


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, seems that many share my reservations about them. I'll join you guys and not by from them.


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, I really wanted the Assassin, but I found a deal here for a Zmax. With my budget of $1000 for 2x bows (the gf is getting geared up too), I will have plenty left over for arrows, targets, sights, releases, and all the other knick knacks. If I don't like it, well I have a trade in now


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

*Welcome to AT !!!*

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks. 
Got the bow tuned and restrung today, also picked up some Beman BowHunter 400's. Still need to sight in the sight, but I did knock a fletching off already.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Welcome!

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------

